# Bath Bomb Labeling



## carebear10993 (Aug 6, 2015)

In the USA DO I need two labels or can I just use one?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi and welcome! 

What makes you think you might need two of them?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey and welcome!  If you can fit all your information on one label that is more than fine.  I have several products where I only have one label.


----------



## carebear10993 (Aug 9, 2015)

I got told on another group it had to have two. 




The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> What makes you think you might need two of them?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 10, 2015)

I take it bath bombs are classed as a cosmetic? I know that there is a minimum of the information on the front label, but no maximum- if you look at a lot of shaving soaps they have all the information on the front label rather than having a second one on the back


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 10, 2015)

The answer to whether or not you need two labels depends upon what you have put on your label to begin with. 

Your label must have:

Name of product - what is it
Type or scent
Weight
Your full business name and address 
List of ingredients
Directions
Cautions if your product can cause slippery tubs, keep out of the reach of children, and if it is shaped like a food product it is a good idea to state it is not edible. 

If all this fits on your label you are fine, if not you would need another for more space.


----------

